# free plans??



## pickstock (Feb 25, 2010)

ok so this has proabbly been asked for hundreds of time im new here and im looking for some plans to get started with any model engines.
ive got the tools but most of my expeirince is in building race cars and the like adn now id liek to build the whole engine
thanks all


----------



## Jeff02 (Feb 25, 2010)

Try this site.
http://www.john-tom.com/index.html

Also Ebay but not Free
http://cgi.ebay.com/LIVE-STEAM-Maga...mdZViewItemQQptZMagazines?hash=item53dfd2a1b9

And by the way welcome to the greatest site on the net.


----------



## black85vette (Feb 25, 2010)

Check out our Downloads and Uploads section in the menu. Plenty of plans there.  The EZ Engine is designed for beginners. Chuck Fellows and Brian Rupnow both have some good plans uploaded. The Littlemachineshop web site has plans for a "Wobler" engine and a kit of parts as well.


Welcome aboard.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome to HMEM pickstock.

If you are looking for plans for a first build engine, I would recommend;

http://npmccabe.tripod.com/mccaberunner.htm

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Feb 26, 2010)

pickstock,

Welcome to our forum. wEc1

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## m_kilde (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Pitchstock

I also would like to welcome you to this forum.

I have buld on this guys engines :

http://jpduval.free.fr/Plans_moteurs_vapeur_p1.htm

See video of my version here :

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v127/m_kilde/?action=view&current=DX330065.flv


----------

